# CPU Aufrüsten



## Maus68 (15 Apr. 2011)

Wer kann mir helfen?

Ich benutze ein Motherboard Asus P5N-E SLI
eine Geforce 7900 GS 256 MB
und einen Intel Core(TM)2 mit 2,13 GHZ.
Arbeitspeicher 2DDR Ram 3 Gigabyte

Was für ein größerer CPU paßt da oder lohnt sich das überhaupt?
Betriebsystem ist XP Home mit Servicepack 3. 

Vielen dank für euere Antworten schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## Espaniol (16 Apr. 2011)

Der Satz ist ausgeleiert aber, wenn dir etwas zu langsam ist, rüste es auf.
Wenn nicht, dann lohnt es sich nicht. ob man nun 100 oder 150 frames hat ist ziemlich egal.
Geht es dir um den Spaß der Neuanschaffung, (manchen rüsten gerne auf auch wenn eigentlich kein grund besteht) dann kannst das nur du entscheiden.

Da aber mit Sandy Bridge von Intel und Bulldozer von AMD zwei neue Architekturen auf dem Markt sind, wäre es durchaus eine Überlegung wert ggf etwas anzusparen und dann gleich alles zu tauschen.
Bedenke auch das Windows XP nur Direct X 9 beherrscht falls ich mich nicht irre.

Solltest du also gerne mal ein Computerspiel spielen wäre eine komplette Neuanschaffung + neues Windows ratsam.


----------



## SSmurf (17 Apr. 2011)

Dein Dual Core Prozi ist noch halbwegs OK... bissi Übertakten oder upgrade auf ein Q6600 oder ähnliches bei Ebay sollte reichen!

Deine Graka ist allerdings der Killer deines Systems.... dort empfehle ich dir ein sofortigen Upgrade auf eine GTX470 - bzw GTX560 !
Preislich ca. 160 - 220 Euro!

Wenn du dann noch mal richtigen Festplatten Spass haben willst: SSD - das bringt ein wahnsinns Schub beim laden bzw speichern von Daten!

WIN7 - ist das empfohlene System für SSD´s! XP Supportet die neue Technik nicht! (Probleme auf längerer Sicht!)

Mein Tip:
1. Graka uppen: 160 - 220 Euro
2. Prozzi uppen: Sockel 775 Q6660 ( gebr. 70 Euro)
3. SSD´s anschaffen
4. WIN7


so solltest du die nächsten 2 Jahre Ruhe haben


----------



## devil1983 (24 Juni 2011)

hi 

ich weiss der beitrag ist schon älter aber ,mann sollte aber schon sagen 
was man vor hat mit der kiste .möchte kurz mal mein aktuelles system durchgeben .
mobo:asrock n68 s-ucc 
cpu: amd phenom ii x4 925 stock 2.8 ghz aktuell dank [email protected] ghz
cpu kühler:scythe mugen rev 2
ram:4 gb gskill ddr3 @1333mhz
graka:neuauflage der saphire hd 5850 extreme 1gb
psucz mod x stream 500 w 

trotz oc alles stabil 
vieleicht hilft es dem einen oder anderen ja 

gruss devil1983


----------



## chnsky (30 Juni 2011)

Kann mich nur anschließen:

kleine günstige SSD (etwa 48-64 GB) 
WIN7

Ich habe bei PC, Laptop und Notebook vor kurzem diesen Schritt gemacht und das bringt weit mehr als eine doppelt so schnelle CPU.

Programme sind (fast) sofort da. Gleichzeitig was kopieren, Archiv auspacken, Word und 2 Browser öffnen ... alles kein Problem mehr (und wer mal was mit normaler Festplatte versucht hat, weiss wovon ich rede).


----------



## Sarafin (21 Jan. 2013)

chnsky schrieb:


> Kann mich nur anschließen:
> 
> kleine günstige SSD (etwa 48-64 GB)
> WIN7
> ...




Die CPU wird nicht schneller durch eine SSD Platte,sie ist es die schneller ist,weil,wie bei üblichen Festplatten,sie keine mechanischen Lese und Schreibköpfe hat.

Bei ssd's sind das:

0,1 ms + 0,1 ms + 0,1 ms = 0,3 ms

bei ner HDD sieht das bei Standardzugriffszeiten so aus:

13 ms + 13 ms + 13 ms = 39 ms


----------



## kc215 (2 Apr. 2013)

Wie groß ist denn dein Budget für einen neuen PC??
Ein Upgrade ist nicht wirklich sinvoll bei dir


----------



## Harry1982 (2 Apr. 2013)

Warum holt ihr einen 2 Jahre alten Thread hervor? Denke mittlerweile hat er einen neuen PC


----------



## buchey (8 März 2014)

Das Board gibt viel her. Allerdings käme man längerfristig wahrscheinlich mit neuer Hardware weiter. Allein was Preis-Leistung angeht. Erste Investition sollte ein neues Betriebssystem sein. Danach könnte man eine neue APU von AMD holen, die für das normale Arbeiten am PC samt HD-Videos völlig ausreichend ist.

Sowas sollte man nicht überstürzt machen, lieber mal bisschen nachdenken wieviel man investieren mag und v.a. ob was neues nicht günstiger (nicht nur quantitativ) wäre


----------

